

Anyone know of an email service where you pay to send email to famous people? - amichail

Email from the highest bidders would be read by a famous person.  Although there aren't that many famous people who would benefit from this, there are probably millions who would be interested in sending such email to famous people.
======
rrival
The only similar 'service' I've seen - we were contacted about a week ago by
Distinctive Assets in LA - they put together the bags for the Oscar nominees
(non-winner nominees) and will get your product in there for $5k, or will
introduce you to Grammy winners in the green room back stage (photo op, etc)
as well as giving them one of your product to take home for for $1500.

Email me if you want the contact info.

